# خلاط للمنظفات السائلة



## yasser abbas (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الرجاء مساعدتي في تصميم خلاط لمزج المنظفات السائلة لكمية 300 كغ
و شكرا


----------



## ali aimir (12 يناير 2013)

ابدء بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والشكر العميق للقائمين علئ هذا المنتدئ واتمنئ للجميع العلم والاستفادة 
ان صناعة خلاطات السوائل كثيرة منها الصناعي ومنها الوقتاتي ومنها المنرلي فهي كثيرة بعددة اشكال وعددة احجام وكل حد علئ سواه له القدرة العملية والعلمية سوف اتحدث اليوم عن الخلاط الصناعي الطبي الذي لايتفاعل مع المود الكيميائية 
لسعة 200لتر وبشكل Uمن معدن الكروم اي الاinoxولا اود الاجر سوئ الرحمة والدعاء الكبير للمرحوم رحمة الله عليه واسكنه فسيح جناته المرحوم هاني علي منا ابو علي. كبير المفكريين والمبدعي والمخظطين للدراسات المعدنية-احضار لوح صاج inoxبطول 2م*1م
ونقوم بلفه علئ الة السلندر لنحصل عل مستدير الشكل وبقطر 63.69سم*1م
مع العلم ان مساحة القطعة المراد لفها تحدد علئ طلب الحجم المراد تصنيعه
2-نقوم بقص علئ ارتفاع 22سم من الارتفاع الذي وهو 1م من طرف كان ونقوم بثنيه حتئ الحصول عل سدادة للشكل بشكل Uمغلق من الاسفل ومفرغ من الاعلئ ونقوم بصنغ قاعدة لتثبيت الجهاز مستطيلةالشكللبأبعاد 70سم*50سم مكونة من تيب 4سم*4سم*2.5.
ونقوم بتثبية الجهاز
3- نقوم بجلب ixs متللئ دائري الشكل وفرزه من الاعلئ علئ امتداد 15سم ليتكون عندنا حامل مركزي مفرغ. لتركيب راس مولد الدوران لكهربائي طبعا بابعاد 120سم قطر 5سم ونقوم بقص قطع من الصاج بشكل شفرات المووحة السقفية بابعد 25*10 *7*3 عدد 10 ونقوم بثقبهم لسهولة مرور التجانسس الالرباعي. ويساعد علئ التجانس الفيزيائي للتركيبة المراد خلطها. ونقوم بتجميعهم من اسفل الاixs صعودا لراس المحرك علئ ارتفع 90سم بشكل حلزوني مع تركيز التباعد2'5 hv20*4
ونقوم بتسبيته علئ المحرك من اعلئ الجهاز بوضع x. من التيب 10*10*3 علئ اعلئ الجهاز مفرغ الاx التيوب من الوسظ لتحقق نقطة وسط الجهز ونقوم بتثبيته بألة التلحيم ووضع زراعين حامل المخرة ووصله ببكرة مع قشاط طاطي للتحكم بسرعة الخلط من تعداد الدورات وليس اخرا نقوم علئ ارتفاع 12 سم من اسفل الجهاز بوضع مخرج للسوائل للتعبة ووضع من اسفل الجهاز فتحة تفريغ الرواسب لاعادة خلطها. انشاء تعم الفائدة علئ الجميع وسوف اقوم بشرح كامل لمخطط خلاط دبل جاكيت بانظمة تحكم نع تسخين وتبريد حراري. اخواني اخواتي لا تنسو الدعاء م


----------



## alfanan20o4 (16 يناير 2013)

شكراا


----------



## alfanan20o4 (16 يناير 2013)

شكرااا


----------

